
Show HN: OpsLog – Quantify On-Call Impact and Development Progress - vasinov
https://www.opslog.com/
======
vasinov
Hi! I launched OpsLog a few weeks ago. Its purpose is to analyze team's on-
call and pull request data to quantify operations impact and software
engineering progress.

I'd love to get some feedback on the product and the problem that I'm trying
to solve. I'm also wondering what HN folks generally struggle with when it
comes to analyzing and improving on-call at the team and org levels.

